# Food options



## Zahra (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello!

As I live in a place that doesn't sell food in bulk (and doesn't really have quality mouse food), what should I look into?
There are no feed stores or horse-y places here either. It's a tiny island.

The only thing I can think of the to buy the straights in small bags of 500g and using those.

I think the max number of mice I would have would be 10 so are the separate 500g bags enough?

There are no wild bird seeds either so what are the straights I could use that doesn't include other animal feed?

I have read through the other thread but I'm quite confused as where the other members live, more ingredients are available at a cheaper price and I'm not keen on spending a ton.

Thanks.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Where do you live? You can probably get everything at a supermarket/health food store in the quantities you need. Here at least, they sell bags of seeds in the supermarket for humans to eat!


----------



## Zahra (Aug 30, 2014)

Cait said:


> Where do you live? You can probably get everything at a supermarket/health food store in the quantities you need. Here at least, they sell bags of seeds in the supermarket for humans to eat!


I'm in singapore.

Yup I know that the supermarket would probably sell some of the things (like oats and such) but most of their straights comes from the organic section which costs a pretty penny. Seeds are really expensive too but I know where to get them at a pretty decent price. If possible I would love to avoid having to ship in food just for mice.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you get a cheap dry dog food? One with lots of grain (ie wheat) as it's first ingredient? Mix that 50/50 with porridge oats and that'll be a good diet for your mice.


----------



## Zahra (Aug 30, 2014)

I think so. But I'm not too sure how to begin searching, hahaha. I'll try though. The issue with dog food is that the protein levels are normally really high. Is this ok for mice?

Something like this okay? http://petso2.com/dogs/dry-food/regular ... istic.html


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That site seems to only sell good dog food! You want one with a grain as the main ingredient, these are the best for mice from that site:

http://petso2.com/dogs/pedigree-chicken-and-liver-20kg.html (I got the ingredients list from here: http://www.pedigree.com/really-good-food/adult-complete-nutrition-for-dogs.aspx)

http://petso2.com/dogs/anf-low-activity-senior.html

http://petso2.com/dogs/avoderm-natural-weight-control.html

If your supermarket does dog food, look for a really cheap one, the cheap ones have much less meat than the expensive ones.

Your could mix your dog food 50/50 with rabbit food rather than porridge oats, if that turns out cheaper for you.


----------



## Zahra (Aug 30, 2014)

SarahY said:


> That site seems to only sell good dog food! You want one with a grain as the main ingredient, these are the best for mice from that site:
> 
> http://petso2.com/dogs/pedigree-chicken-and-liver-20kg.html (I got the ingredients list from here: http://www.pedigree.com/really-good-food/adult-complete-nutrition-for-dogs.aspx)
> 
> ...


Ahh yes the supermarket does sell poor quality food! Maybe I should go and take a look.

Thank you for all the links! I will look through them later after work.

Rabbit food as in the muesli or the pellets?

Sorry for the number of questions!


----------

